# Membership beware of Ebay seller cncmachinesupply



## rodjava (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello, membership.
I may have exposed this Ebay seller named cncmachinesupply of possible bait and switch tactics, and they blocked me from further sales.

I was shopping for some Kurt soft jaws on Ebay and found some that offered free shipping in the description. Then to discover that it was not actually free. I made contact with cncmachinesupply to advised them of their mistake. There was actually more than one free shipping error I made them aware of.

When I went to order something that actually had free shipping, I was blocked from ordering from them.

I asked them why and their response was:

*I feel it would be better if you ordered from another vendor. I fixed the issues you brought up, but I feel it would not be good for either of us to do business together.

Thanks for letting me know about them. It was an honest mistake.


Did I uncover and expose improper business practices with cncmachinesupply for offering free shipping which was untrue? How many customers have been misled in the past and charged unexpected shipping charges.

Regardless to say, I will order from other reputable Ebay suppliers.

Rod in San Francisco*


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 23, 2017)

Had a similar experience with a firearm wholesaler and misrepresenting an add. They unknowing (to me) blackballed my FFL for it. 

Strange world - but truth in advertising is a staple we rely on.....


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 23, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 23, 2017)

If it were an "honest mistake" they should have been appreciative of the fact that you brought it to their attention but the truth is they are POed that you caught them in the act and that's why they don't want to deal with you again.what a poor example for an ebay seller.
You should have contacted ebay customer service instead of talking to them directly.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 23, 2017)

After they sent that reply, you should make Ebay aware of this and then let's see how Ebay handles this.   I had something similar happen and when I complained to Ebay,  they did nothing!
I try not to buy from them / through them anymore.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 23, 2017)

Gave up on eBay years ago. Some honest people are being overwhelmed by the bad criminal activities of the rest. The problem is you can not tell which is which.
Pierre


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think it's all bad.  But there are mostly "stores" there now.
I try to find the "little guy"...


----------



## RodSME (Feb 25, 2017)

You might want to check out Amazon.  I am amazed at what is available.  They are sometimes more expensive, but I feel Amazon's customer support is good.  I rarely have a problem buying from vendors on Amazon, but when I do, they are responsive.


----------



## Steve Peterson (Feb 25, 2017)

I agree with the others that it is too hard to tell the good sellers from the bad ones on Ebay.  The rating system is a joke.  You can't even give 4 stars for average service without expecting a bad rating from the seller in return, so most people just blindly give 5 star ratings.  And you usually have to find product reviews from other places.  I prefer Amazon's rating system.

Steve


----------



## Richard White (richardsrelics) (Mar 4, 2017)

I order from Ebay for our soft jaws, I use these guys:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281239472351?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Monster jaws.

I can't make them for the price they are charging and I have (2) $100,000 CNC machines


----------



## Superburban (Apr 12, 2017)

I had an item that never arrived (A whole 76 cents total), the seller never replied. After 2 months or so, I got my money back from E-bay, and left a neutral feedback. I must have gotten 10 to 15 e-mails from the seller asking me to change the feedback, I replied to most of them, explaining why I left the neutral, they never replied to any of those, just kept sending more e-mails asking me to change the feedback.

I have asked E-bay, with no good results, but I would like to have a way as a buyer to block me from buying from a seller I don't want to do business with again.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 26, 2017)

Unfortunately, Ebay, like so many other big money making operations is dictated by the dollar.
If a seller or buyer is generating a lot of money for Ebay, Ebay doesn't care too much. They care about their cut.
Ebay is kinder to those who buy and sell big $$$$ amounts, no matter the rating.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 26, 2017)

The negative feedback one leaves for a bad seller usually does more harm to the buyer who leaves it  than the seller who receives it, ebay sellers(  especially with (near) 100% FB) watch for potential trouble makers , and pass their names to the other sellers.I have never been black listed on ebay but have read complaints from buyers (on ebay discussion board/buyer central) who claim to be blocked from bidding by a few after leaving  a couple of negative FBs.


----------

